# MK2 with 3.0 FSI R36 engine into - work in progress



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*MK2 with 3.6 FSI R36 engine into - work in progress*

OK. I am working on my friends '87 MK2. Few months earlier we have bought '09 Passat CC engine 3.6 FSI V6 so called R36 (code: BWS)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










It was quite easy to fit it into MK2 engine bay together with the 02A VR6 gearbox on BFI VR6 engine mounts (& MK3 VR6 wider track).
We have used light ACT flywheel and VR6 SACHS clutch set. 02A diff has been reinforced with ARP bolts.
Nex step was the exhaust. It is SS custom made with 4 O2 sensor ports.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










To use the OEM water reservoir I had to moddify the cooling system and fabricate quite funny connector to fit sensor and whose for the electric water pump.
We have used R32 alternator bracket to fit the MK2 power steering pump and 1250 6PK belt if I am correct.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










The idea was to keep the "FSI idea" as much as possible so we run the returnless fuel system (Pump and all sensors) AND we also have the oem MK2 fuel gauge 100% working.
I even made the oem MK2 rev counter work. Oh! and the MFA works as well. Let's say the MK2 cluster is fully functional.
The MED9.1 ECU has all useless functions removed so it takes care of the engine and fuel system ONLY.






Luckily two weeks ago new H&R GFW50865-2 suspension has been bought for half the price. It is "ohne TÜV nur für den Motorsport" so it will work fine.

My friend wants to keep the stock look + Rallye Front, 16" wheels & big bumpers

I hope to have some news soon

In two weeks this car goes for new paint (L94E). So far only the engine bay was cleaned and sprayed with new paint. Now when the engine is runing it is time for the rest of the car.

:beer:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Shortest build thread ever 

Kind of a lot to ask from the 02a, but I suppose it will last if driven respectably.


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

> Shortest build thread ever
> Kind of a lot to ask from the 02a, but I suppose it will last if driven respectably.


It looks like I am not good at making nice threads. Anyway if you have any question I will answer it.
And sorry for the pictures. My garage camera died 2 months ago.
You are right. But when the exterior will be ready we will build 02A tranny with Quafine diff and SQS gears so it will cope with the power&torque


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

R36 is a 3.6L isn't it? 

I like how you condensed the PITA that is the MED9 ECU in to a single sentence :laugh:


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

3.6 it is - title upgraded (it was almost 2 AM when I was posting it)


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

WOW!

a Med 9.1 24v 3.6L swap in a Mark II, all summed up in 1 post

fully working with all the gauges running and everything, did you delete VVT?


incredible

cheers to you :beer:


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

Can I ask who did the tuning on the ecu?


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

> WOW!
> a Med 9.1 24v 3.6L swap in a Mark II, all summed up in 1 post
> fully working with all the gauges running and everything, did you delete VVT?
> incredible
> cheers to you


I wanted to do it my way that is why I created the thread after the engine started.
Now it is runing so i did it. As stock looking as possible.
VVT working - it's MED9.1, isn't it.
Rev counter is working because I have spent 3 weeks trying to find a working solution.
I added an indution sensor the way that each crank revolution gives me 2 signals. This signals are equal to the coil signals and rev counter works.
Do not forget - in 4cyl engines ignition occurs twice per one crank rev.



> Can I ask who did the tuning on the ecu?


C2 UK and big :beer: to them


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Apsik said:


> C2 UK and big :beer: to them


Thats useful to know :thumbup:


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

just curious how you consider that the front mounting bracket does not bolt to the block correctly an "easy drop in installation"? Did you just use 2 bolts instead of the 4?


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

> just curious how you consider that the front mounting bracket does not bolt to the block correctly an "easy drop in installation"? Did you just use 2 bolts instead of the 4?


It was 4 months ago... opcorn: 
but (if I am correct) it took me about an hour to moddify the front mount.
I will post some pictures on saturday.


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

can you plz give more detail on how you got the rev counter working plz


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

about a week ago I have tested the car  for the 1st time 
...after few starts something happened to the gearbox. It is very hard to shift gears. I have no idea what happened and the person who has rebuilded this gearbox is gonna fix it. 

BUT believe me or not, this engine is powerfull enough to start from 3th gear without any problem. LSD is a MUST and I'm gonna order it next month 




 On the video: 
2nd gear start 0:03 
3th gear start 0:33


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2006)

any new pics?


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*News*



> any new pics?


The car is now totally disassembled and waiting for new paintjob (same color).
The good news are: the owner managed to find AND buy excellent condition G60 extra wide front fenders, G60 front and rear fender archers/flares, G60 /GTI 3door side stripes.
PLUS new 8,5x17" Schmidt TH-Line wheels.
We have also changed the rev counter induction sensor to DSL-1. Due to the vibrations readings were VERY inaccurate. To make DSL-1 work we added the W terminal to the alternator and problem solved.
Once the car is painted I will post new pictures.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

cant wait to see new pics!!


----------



## brosef (Mar 10, 2008)

Crazy... did you repaint that mk3 kframe? What steering rack and tie rod combo did you use? Mirin' that exhaust


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

The Kframe has been repainted last month. MK3 steering rack, MK3 tie rods, MK3 swing arms, MK3 breaks etc. has been used (so the front is wider). But to be honest with you it was not my idea! 
AFAIK it was a nightmare to fabricate the drive shaft "191419951B". It has to be correct length. 

I am currently fitting VR6T into MK2 engine bay. I use stock MK2 Kframe, stock arms, stock MK2 power steering etc. The only thing I have to fabricate is the rear engine mount. This is a piece of cake. Once is done I will show you how easy it is (I use OEM VW prts). I have upgraded the front breaks to G60 280mm already. 



brosef said:


> Crazy... did you repaint that mk3 kframe? What steering rack and tie rod combo did you use? Mirin' that exhaust


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Some news*

That's how it looks now:









100% factory look IMHO


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

And here is a picture of my another R36 SWAP. In Corrado chassis.









When I thought 3.6 FSI SWAP is a piece of cake ... I found strange fault codes in the ECU, power was limited to about 90% and there was strange "turbo lag" up to 2800rpm. It turned out that this particular engine is a prototype R36 unit from 2005 :banghead: so it needs special treatment. After a month ... or maybe two it finally runs smooth  and 299HP  (that was in April 2012)


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

Looks great very clean :thumbup: Did you use the fsi intake fuel pump or are you using an mk2 one?


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Corrado runs the FSI in tank pump, but the MK2 runs Walbro in tank pump if I am correct.
Each setup runs on only 2 O2 sensors  (factory setup is 6)


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

can i have more details on how you got you rev counter working, how did you install a w output on the alternator?


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

My brother (who is an automotive electrician) installed the W output. I have only wired it with the DSL-1 and cluster and it works  
According to what my brother said you can install W output on every alternator you want.


dik-van-dub said:


> can i have more details on how you got you rev counter working, how did you install a w output on the alternator?


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

whats a dsl-1?


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

dik-van-dub said:


> whats a dsl-1?


Here it is: http://www.summitracing.com/parts/DAK-DSL-1/


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

thanx for that you have answered my prayers


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

any details on how to wire the dakota digital dsl-1?


----------



## atelier282 (Sep 30, 2012)

: Thumbup: hello congratulations for all the work that I look very carefully! I recently saw near the quality of the work already done on your achievements on a MK3 R36 now in France ..


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

awesome build and info! As a b6 3.6 passat owner, I can only imagine what this motor feels like in a smaller lighter chassis. 

Where in Poland are you located? I will be out there this summer and would love to meet you/ see this car.


----------

